# Looking for GPS for hunting



## gapierce (Sep 21, 2014)

Any recommendations on good hand held units for hunting?


----------



## JonesCoJason (Sep 22, 2014)

Garmin Astro 320.  http://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-1-dog-combo-astro-320-gps-with-dc-50-collar.html

this is what I use...except I have a DC-40 Collar. you can also go with the Alpha that has GPS and E-Collar all in one unit.


----------



## Grizzly45 (Sep 22, 2014)

Try BackCountry Navigator phone app. I like it better than any hand held GPS i have used. I havent touched my $200 garmin since I started using it a couple years ago. I think there is a 30 day trial version you can try before buying. There are a ton of features on it and its way easier to use. Just download your maps before heading out and you do not need any cell service it uses the phones gps.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 22, 2014)

i have a Garmin 450t (pre loaded with topo maps) that has lots
of features....Kinda small screen, but works well and batteries
last longer than cell phone with topo app,,,,

less than $200.00...


----------



## Goat (Oct 27, 2014)

Garmin 62S. Been using it for a few years and love it. Esp if you go where cell phones don't work.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a garmin e-trex


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2014)

Garmin Etrex 30 here.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 30, 2014)

I got the Garmin Rino 650. Text messaging between hunters. Location of hunters(with compatible unit), maps of public private lands, topo, NOAA weather radio, FRS/GMRS, altimeter. Awesome unit.


----------



## Dub (Nov 13, 2014)

Cellphone app.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 14, 2014)

Garmin 62s


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 18, 2014)

Garmin Rino 530HCX  Its a two-way radio and gps combo. It is an awesome unit.


----------



## Beaudeane (Feb 25, 2015)

Garmin oregon 650t. Had mine 2 deer seasons now. Great reception & easy to use/figure out. I don't worry about getting lost at all as long as I have backup batteries. It helped me & my brother & dad figure out where to hang stands & kill deer last 2 years by marking all the sign I could on it & then pinpointing stand locations on its map b4 hanging them. Also helped on the drag back to the truck being easier using the topo map so didn't drag any of them uphill as bad as would have done if we went back to truck the same route we walked in on


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 25, 2016)

Does the Garmin GPS work on water? I was thinking of getting one to use on my boat when I have trouble finding my way back to the ramp at night on some of our larger Florida lakes.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 28, 2016)

SWAMPFOX said:


> Does the Garmin GPS work on water? I was thinking of getting one to use on my boat when I have trouble finding my way back to the ramp at night on some of our larger Florida lakes.



Yes it does. I have used mine for finding the campsite on the lake at night.


----------

